# Kaufberatung: Grafikkarte bis 60 Euro



## Suchfunktion (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da meine Grafikkarte so langsam etwas murks macht (flackern bei Video-Wiedergabe, PC bootet manchmal nicht, etc.) bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Neuen.

Voraussetzungen:
- FullHD fähig
- "Ältere" Spiele (Bad Company 2) sollen flüssig laufen

Sollte für max. 60 Euro (gern auch weniger) machbar sein!?
Aktuelle Games müssen ja nicht unbedingt in höchster Auflösung laufen...

Bei chip.de ist die "Gigabyte GeForce GT 430 OC" (ca. 50 Euro) die Beste in meinem Preissegment. Würdet Ihr die auch empfehlen, oder gibt es da noch besseres?

mfg
Suchfunktion


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, Bad Company 2 ist auch "erst" ~18 Monate alt. Da würd ich eher Richtung 100Eur peilen und etwas in der Leistungsklasse  untere Mittelklasse, wie zB AMD 6670 oder 6750, bei Nvidia eher ab 460 kaufen. Das Problem ist nicht die Auflösung, sondern die Shader, die benötigt werden..
(Bechmark BC2 http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ks-Update-DirectX-11-Werte/Action-Spiel/Test/)

Auf einer 430OC kannst Du beruhigt BF2 spielen - aber nicht BC2  FullHD-fähig sind sie eh alle.

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (9. Januar 2012)

Okay, Battlefield war jetzt kein Pflicht-Kriterium, sondern eher ein Wunsch. 

Da ich mir ein festes Budget von 60€ gesetzt habe möchte ich nicht mehr ausgeben.


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2012)

ok. Für das tägliche Allerlei sind die Karten um 60Eur alle potent genug.

mfg chmee


----------

